# Mutter überdreht - was jetzt?!



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

Hi, ich hab neulich versucht eine Mutter von meiner ca. 30 Jahre alten Bremsen aufzumachen, dann hab ich sie aber irgendwie überdreht  
Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung wie ich die jetzt wieder lösen kann?
also nochmal: die Mutter hat keine Kanten mehr, sondern ist jetzt nahezu rund. Ich kann also den Schlüssel nicht mehr ansetzen, um sie aufzumachen
Bitte verzweifelt um hilfe!


----------



## mwulf (29. Mai 2011)

Rohrzange?

Bild von dem Schlamassel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (29. Mai 2011)

1.ich persönlich hatte das auch scho da hilft entweder nur gewinde ausbohren aber oft kannst du das gewinde dansch nicht mehr benutzen oder du machs im prinzip mit einem schlitz schrauben dreher und einem hammer ein neues gewinde.
2.ich dachte erst du meinst dein mutter wäre ausgetickt

P.S.:demnächst solltest du an so wichtigen stellen wo muttern hin kommen ein bisschen kupferpaste vor der benutzung der schraube in das gewinde schmieren
ride on Ruhrpotttreter


----------



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

danke für die schnellen antworten, ich hab ein bild, ja, weiß aber nicht wie ich das hier hochlade


----------



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

irgendwer eine ahnung?


----------



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/905043
ich hoffe das klappt


----------



## dre (29. Mai 2011)

Mutter überdreht - was jetzt?! 


Finde das Thema schon ziemlich klasse.

= Vater fragen, in der Hoffnung das wenigstens er cool bleibt.


----------



## cux5 (29. Mai 2011)

mit ner zange abdrehen
mutternsprenger benutzen
wenn zange nicht geht und sprenger nicht vorhanden schraube gleich hinter der mutter absägen ankörnen und mit nem metallbohrer ausbohren


----------



## dre (29. Mai 2011)

.. sorry das musste raus.

Wie sieht denn das Problem von der anderen Seite aus? Aber der Mutternsprenger ist schon eine Idee.


----------



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

kein problem  
was meinst du mit von der anderen seite?
ich denk nicht, dass wir einen mutternsprenger daheim haben


----------



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

mit ner zange hab ich schon probiert, das geht nicht, denkt ihr, ein mechaniker vom fahrradladen bei mir in der stadt könnte die mutter abkriegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwulf (29. Mai 2011)

Hast du schon mal sowas wie WD40 ne Weile einwirken lassen?
Evtl. mal warm machen ...

Fahhradläden sind wie üblich Glückssache. Der eine Radladen hat Leute, die fast alles reparieren könne, der andere hat Leute, die zu blöd für alles sind.


----------



## corny298 (29. Mai 2011)

nein, noch nicht, versuch ich aber mal. ich geh trotzdem mal zu meinem radladen, schlimmer kanns ja eig. nimmer werden


----------



## cux5 (29. Mai 2011)

mit ner guten zange drehst du der schraube einfach das genick ab
nimm wenn vorhanden eine möglichst neue/wenig benutzte zange
die "zähne" im haltebereich sollten halt nicht abgenutzt sein
rad/gabel mit körper bein fixieren zange mit beiden händen möglichst weit hinten anfassen (hebel)
und dann ein bischen hin und her und ab ist das ding


----------

